# Help with recipes using bottled fruit juice



## Sue (May 11, 2018)

Wanting to attempt some fun flavors of 100 % fruit juice that I picked up at store today. Am looking for a good recipe that can be used for a variety of the flavors....(red sangria, white sangria, cranberry pineapple....). Thanks!


----------



## salcoco (May 12, 2018)

visit winemaking.jackkeller.net for all kinds of recipes.


----------

